# 3 Best of both device?



## Cat101 (6 Nov 2009)

Hello, My son was spending a fortune on 3pay credit a month up to €40!! So I signed up to their best of both €15 a month option for him.. (unlimited free texts..etc)

Anyway..

I just received an email saying that the Best of both 'device' is in the warehouse and will be delivered soon.
I thought they would just apply it to his phone..obviously not.

Anyone have an idea on what the device is??

I hoping it's something as simple as a sim card but don't know.
If anyone out there uses this service please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Papercut (6 Nov 2009)

Sounds like it's a new SIM, unless you went through the process of choosing a particular handset.

Did you enter his phone number when ordering? As if you didn't he will end up with a new number.


----------



## Cat101 (7 Nov 2009)

I gave them his number.. 
I guess that means he'll have to transfer all of his numbers on to the new sim..
(That could take a long awhile.) 
We're still waiting for it to be delivered.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Papercut (7 Nov 2009)

To save him the time & bother of doing it manually, depending on what make of phone he has he should be able to copy/save his contact number from his present SIM to his phone. Then when he gets his new SIM he can copy them from the phone to the new SIM.

If you do a google search for 'copy numbers from [phonemake/model] from SIM to phone' or words to that effect you should get instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Cat101 (8 Nov 2009)

That's great, will do that. 
Thanks Papercut.


----------

